# Hmm never drawn a betta before. :D Give me pics to draw?



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

First attempt. ^..^


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Two of my past boys...


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Love that first one! >..< Not sure how well I'll get the different colors, but I'll try.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

I might touch it up a little more after I get some sleep, but here you go. ^..^


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Chewbacca


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

my quirky Nimrod


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Wao! That's really good! 
You attention to detail is great!
My boy was so handsome... I miss him.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

You could try either Comet or Dakota. Either one is fine with me. Dakota is the adult. Comet is my baby


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Finished Chewbacca.  Sorry it took so long.








I'll try and do more tonight.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

3l1zabeth, and chance you could get better pics of them? I can try drawing Comet but the angle Dakota is at covers some of him so I might not be able to do that part well.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron?? If you want a better pic, just go to my albums. Thanks! I love the way you drew Chewbacca's eyes BTW!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wanna attempt one of sybyl lol sorry bad pic


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

You are so great at drawing! If you want, you can draw Honeycomb!

Just pick *your favorite* picture out of my albums and draw away lol 





Thanks a lot!


----------

